
Ask HN: Links are pouring in from “substack”, can someone please explain? - blickentwapft
Is this just natural success of a new application?<p>Or are submissions being gamed?<p>What’s the sub stack story why has it just taken off?
======
Tomte
"Why are links pouring in from wordpress.com?"

Because it's a large hoster of – in one case mailing lists, in the other case
blogs – that many different people use.

It's nonsensical to consider substack.com a single site.

~~~
neoplatonian
Still doesn't explain the sudden increase

~~~
greenyoda
Scroll down this list of search results (on the search term _substack.com_ )
and you'll see a history of submissions by many different users over the last
10 months:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&qu...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&query=substack.com&sort=byDate&type=story)

I don't think this looks suspicious in any way.

Maybe the people who have become disillusioned with medium.com have found an
alternative blogging platform?

